# Sphagnum Moss help



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Mmmmk getting ready to start adding the substrate to the 26g now that it is cleaned out and ready for a new look. So i went on a search for peat moss as a hidden layer and couldn't find any that wasn't miracle gro and that would be a killer. Anyways my dad bought me some Sphagnum Moss - not the peat kind - and I wanted to know if it was safe. I haven't been able to find much information on it in a fish aquarium just a terrarium. The back says nothing about fish, but does say Terrariums and Vivariums. Also says, "This contains 100% organic sphagnum moss. Unlike Peat Moss and Sphagnum Peat which are not renewable, dead products dug from the earth, Mosser Lee Sphagnum is a renewable resource harvested from perennial live plants...." not sure if that helps. Is it safe to put in the tank without killing everything and with lowering ph? Or will it be worthless?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Peat is just decomposed organic material, derived from plants like Sphagrum Moss, that has been transformed over time. It's probably all right to use the Moss so long as no fertilizers, insecticides or preservatives have been added. Read the lable on the Moss package to be sure. All Peat and Moss type materials will lower the ph of water and darken its color, so monitor your tank closely.


----------

